# Melitta Solo and perfect milk - milk not frothing



## Frothy coffee (Jul 3, 2021)

Melitta Solo and perfect milk - milk not frothing

My machine has developed a problem where the milk is not frothing. It was working perfectly well and just doesn't anymore. I usually use Skimmed milk which has always been fine but have also tried Semi skimmed and that doesn't froth either. I've cleaned the wand throughly and all attachments. Flushed it through, put intake tube in various receptacles- it appears to have the steam pressure but the milk comes through with a few bubbles but practically flat. Any advice what could be the cause.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Frothy coffee If you can disassemble the wand attachment completely and clean it, it should start working.


----------



## Frothy coffee (Jul 3, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Frothy coffee If you can disassemble the wand attachment completely and clean it, it should start working.


 Hi 👋 thank you for your quick response - I have already disassembled the whole wand attachment, as in unscrewed the nozzle on the metal wand and washed completely. Is there anything else to disassemble?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Frothy coffee Without a photo, I can't know, often people don't disassemble the rubbery bit that sucks the milk by virtue of steam passing over a nozzle...and when they do that it all works.

e.g.g different machine but there is a rubber gubbins under that silver chromed plastic shroud that needs splitting apart and manually cleaning if it gets gunky inside.









For your machine? I would imagine the knob pulls out and all the parts inside/knob must be manually cleaned. I would imagine they are silicone bits that push together. If you have already pulled this apart and cleaned it...I don't know what to suggest.


----------



## Frothy coffee (Jul 3, 2021)

Unfortunately I can't attach photos but can confirm I have dismantled the part you pointed to in photo 2

Many thanks for your help with this problem.

I have to say Melitta's user manual fault list isn't very informative. 🤔🤪


----------



## Stas (Nov 18, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Frothy coffee Without a photo, I can't know, often people don't disassemble the rubbery bit that sucks the milk by virtue of steam passing over a nozzle...and when they do that it all works.
> 
> e.g.g different machine but there is a rubber gubbins under that silver chromed plastic shroud that needs splitting apart and manually cleaning if it gets gunky inside.
> 
> ...


 Hi!

I have the same problem. But unfortunately the images you've attached are not shown. Can you upload it one more time?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know why the image links are broken and I can't remember where I got them from now...sorry?


----------



## Stas (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks for reply. Can I photo my parts of cappuccinator and attach it, so you can describe what to do?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's just rubber bits that push together, sometimes there is a tube connecting it to the brew head, for the steam. In which case it might be the rubber bits in the brew head (pull of cover), plus the bits in the frothing head. If the steam comes directly through the frother, and you don't need to attach a tube to the group...then the rubber bits will only be in the frother.

They are rubber bits that push into each other and pull apart...but by all means put photos up and state whether you have to connect it to the brew head bit to get steam or not.

Is it not in your user guide, what model of machine do you actually have?


----------

